# wraping a dash



## juggaloco79 (Jan 21, 2004)

on a 79 de ville, mine is cracked all to hell and want to wrap it with some fabric.
is it possible to take the wood grain pieces out? if so,how? is the dash just a cover i could remove, or do i have to rip the whole thing out?


----------



## juggaloco79 (Jan 21, 2004)

anyone???


----------



## monte88 (Apr 1, 2004)

the best way to wrap a dash iinstead of ripping the dash out have the windshield removed and wrap it that way


----------



## 816customshop (Sep 8, 2003)

measure twice cut once . no you dont have too remove the dash or window i have a 77 deville and just did the insides last week the dash took about an hour you just have to tuck it around the wood and make sure to use plenty of glue


----------



## monte88 (Apr 1, 2004)

thats the ass way to do a dashboard..nothing like tucking it between the windshield and dash..give me a break..either pull the dash or have the windshield pulled thats the best way


----------



## 816customshop (Sep 8, 2003)

its not really tucking it under you dissembele the trim parts and still have to remove the bolts at the top os the dash to give you a gap to wrap around when its all done it looks good but you have to really take your time . it still requireas a upholstry sewing machine but its generaly something the ave person can do


----------



## enough_talkin (Aug 25, 2003)

taking the dashboard out is the best way...even in taking out the windshield you still cant get to all the places you need to...


----------



## SammyLJ (Mar 19, 2002)

ok my question for the dash is how to make the fabric stick
i have a plastic dash and if i use glue wont that just harden the fabric and make it feel like shit?


----------



## enough_talkin (Aug 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SammyLJ_@Oct 13 2004, 12:06 PM
> *ok my question for the dash is how to make the fabric stick
> i have a plastic dash and if i use glue wont that just harden the fabric and make it feel like shit?
> [snapback]2291758[/snapback]​*


sand the plastic down and repair any cracks or what could turn into a problem area with fiberglass...wrap the dash with a layer of 1/4'' foam...the foam must be pulled snug otherwise it will be impressionable to say "handprints" when your in the process of glueing because the glue will still be tacky and you push on it and it glues your handprint in...for corners fold the foam to wrap it and cut the excess ^ off the top then spray a small amount of glue along that cut and pinch it together... thats about all the tips i can think of right now


----------



## Maverick (Sep 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by juggaloco79_@Aug 22 2004, 12:35 AM
> *on a 79 de ville, mine is cracked all to hell and want to wrap it with some fabric.
> is it possible to take the wood grain pieces out? if so,how? is the dash just a cover i could remove, or do i have to rip the whole thing out?
> [snapback]2157598[/snapback]​*


I just sold my 79. If you've never done this before I advise having someone help that knows what they're doin'. And no I'm not a know it all, that's why I'm replying.
I thought you could just take it out, pad it and glue it, there are places that have to be sewd unless you can get your fabric to lay different than mine. Takin that dash out and putting it back in aint ez unless you know what your doin.


----------



## Maverick (Sep 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Maverick7922_@Oct 13 2004, 05:22 PM
> *I just sold my 79. If you've never done this before I advise having someone help that knows what they're doin'. And no I'm not a know it all, that's why I'm replying.
> I thought you could just take it out, pad it and glue it, there are places that have to be sewd unless you can get your fabric to lay different than mine. Takin that dash out and putting it back in aint ez unless you know what your doin.
> [snapback]2293455[/snapback]​*


Go to Paint and Body and check out the topic started by izzo 82 dash removal and you'll see what I mean.


----------



## Big Doe (Feb 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lwrdr83lds_@Sep 17 2004, 09:43 AM
> *thats the ass way to do a dashboard..nothing like tucking it between the windshield and dash..give me a break..either pull the dash or have the windshield pulled thats the best way
> [snapback]2224279[/snapback]​*


the top pad comes off its 2 pieces and needs to be kept that way. there is no need to take out the glass you can wrap it completely to the edge or even under and put the top piece back on. About an inch of the edge of the dash is hidden by the tint at the bottom of the glass anyways.


----------



## Maverick (Sep 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Oct 13 2004, 06:36 PM
> *the top pad comes off its 2 pieces and needs to be kept that way. there is no need to take out the glass you can wrap it completely to the edge or even under and put the top piece back on. About an inch of the edge of the dash is hidden by the tint at the bottom of the glass anyways.
> [snapback]2293742[/snapback]​*


You say the top part is two pieces? On my 79 it was one piece held in by screws on each side. No tint on the bottom of the windshield,


----------



## SammyLJ (Mar 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by enough_talkin_@Oct 13 2004, 12:22 PM
> *sand the plastic down and repair any cracks or what could turn into a problem area with fiberglass...wrap the dash with a layer of 1/4'' foam...the foam must be pulled snug otherwise it will be impressionable to say "handprints" when your in the process of glueing because the glue will still be tacky and you push on it and it glues your handprint in...for corners fold the foam to wrap it and cut the excess ^ off the top then spray a small amount of glue along that cut and pinch it together... thats about all the tips i can think of right now
> [snapback]2292320[/snapback]​*


thanks
any suggestion on what type of glue to use?
so glue the foam on and then glue the fabric to the foam


----------



## enough_talkin (Aug 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SammyLJ_@Oct 14 2004, 10:02 AM
> *thanks
> any suggestion on what type of glue to use?
> so glue the foam on and then glue the fabric to the foam
> [snapback]2295636[/snapback]​*


contact cement....i doubt you can get your hands on the stuff i use but if you go to the hardware store and let them know you need a sprayable contact cement that doesnt dry hard they should be able to point something out to you..

and yes glue the foam on first and then the fabric


----------



## Big Doe (Feb 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Maverick7922_@Oct 13 2004, 08:40 PM
> *You say the top part is two pieces? On my 79 it was one piece held in by screws on each side. No tint on the bottom of the windshield,
> [snapback]2294007[/snapback]​*


i mean the dash is 2 pieces- the top is seperate. and it has a black strip around the edge of the glass, not tint but call it what you want.


----------



## Maverick (Sep 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Oct 14 2004, 07:38 PM
> *i mean the dash is 2 pieces- the top is seperate. and it has a black strip around the edge of the glass, not tint but call it what you want.
> [snapback]2297864[/snapback]​*


Gotchya, I think your way would be the way to go 1st.


----------



## lowdown64ss (Feb 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by enough_talkin_@Sep 20 2004, 08:43 AM
> *taking the dashboard out is the best way...even in taking out the windshield you still cant get to all the places you need to...
> [snapback]2231455[/snapback]​*


yep


----------



## Maverick (Sep 17, 2004)

When you get done with your dash post some pics.


----------



## Maverick (Sep 17, 2004)

When you get done with your dash post some pics.


----------



## SammyLJ (Mar 19, 2002)

well I went to the hardware store and they had 3M in numbers 77, 79 and one other but they couldnt tell me if it would harden the fabric
so i went to craft store and they had no idea

any help here?


----------



## Skylarccord (Sep 23, 2004)

WHAT fabric are u using? it all depends on whats under the fabric.


----------



## Skylarccord (Sep 23, 2004)

also, try TESTING it before anything... i mean it wont hurt to try first on some plexiglass or something.


----------



## Big Doe (Feb 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Maverick7922_@Oct 15 2004, 08:07 PM
> *When you get done with your dash post some pics.
> [snapback]2301068[/snapback]​*


i always used the 77 with no problems


----------



## SammyLJ (Mar 19, 2002)

the fabric is

83% cotton
9% polyester
8% nylon


----------



## SammyLJ (Mar 19, 2002)

i need to glue it to foam


----------



## Skylarccord (Sep 23, 2004)

but... if like the cotton is at the top... it wont become hard... it depends on whats at the base of the material... u know what im saying?


----------



## SammyLJ (Mar 19, 2002)

ok we actually tested the fabric and it is polyester
so what should we use

it was suggested to use and iron on, heat glue but i'm guessing that both the polyester and foam would melt

so now what adhiesive


----------



## SammyLJ (Mar 19, 2002)

anyone?


----------



## Skylarccord (Sep 23, 2004)

buy a nice glue and test it... put a lil fabric on a peice of plexi or something

i cant remember, aand im too lazy to look back, but u should probably try asking a shop that does interiors first. they should have the info to help you.


----------



## LowSider (May 18, 2003)

:0 1/4 inch foam!?

forget that,


used 1/8" closed cell and then block it till its flat, just like doing body work...


----------

